# preamplificador en combinado



## txt1986 (Ene 1, 2011)

Alguien sabe si el combinado Motorola/bgh tiene incorporado algun preamplificador?...es un tocadisco que lo estoy reformando para ocuparlo como amplificador de guitarra...si necesitan las fotos del circuito se las puedo pasar..


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 1, 2011)

En general, todo tienen, ahora si subís el circuito, te lo puedo confirmar.


----------



## txt1986 (Ene 2, 2011)

Acá te paso las fotos del circuito, son dos canales de 30 watts c/u (según lo que me dijo el que lo limpió y lo dejó funcionando). Si no es mucho pedir me podrías decir cual es la parte del preamplificador en el circuito? ...esos bafles los armé de los parlantes que tenía el tocadiscos y unos mdf que me regaló i tío carpintero...suenan muy bien con la viola, la compu, potencia de auto....y pensar que mis vecinos estaban a punto de quemar el tocadicos porque no lo ocupaban...ahora solo falta armar la caja donde va el circuito y demás...lo voy a forrar con cuerina negra y ponerle algún led azul adentro cosa que quede 10 puntos...


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 2, 2011)

Bueno, viendo las fotos, es evidente que tiene un pre, ya que tiene controles de tono (graves y agudos).
Lo que dudo, es que sea de alta sensibilidad, salvo que tenga alguna otra placa que no se vea.


----------



## electromecanico (Ene 10, 2011)

si tenes pasiencia y cuidado fijate que tiene un llave selectora de fono radio en este lugar es donde te das cuenta de la entrada del pre te conviene eliminar la radio y usar esta entrada para lo que quieras probala como se escucha si te gusta listo....!


----------



## txt1986 (Ene 31, 2011)

electromecanico dijo:


> si tenes pasiencia y cuidado fijate que tiene un llave selectora de fono radio en este lugar es donde te das cuenta de la entrada del pre te conviene eliminar la radio y usar esta entrada para lo que quieras probala como se escucha si te gusta listo....!



Eso es justamente lo que hice...lo modifique para que funcionen los dos canales juntos con las misma señal de entrada o  los 2 por separados con una entrada diferente c/u...solo que ahora se me quemó un transistor..y no se las características...en el loo no dice nada...por eso busco el circuito del tocadiscos...un bajon..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 31, 2011)

Sacás el transistor de la otra plaqueta y medís si es PNP o NPN y vamos viendo


----------

